# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Savage 24

## aflineman

I am looking at another Savage 24. This time in .22LR over .410. (I already have a 24V in .30-30 over 20ga). Good chambering, or would a .22 over 20ga be better? This would mainly be an occasional walk the fields gun. Maybe keep it on the tractor when we are bailing in the summer. This one has the switch on the frame. I know I can convert it to on the hammer (like on my 24V) if I need to. Any advantage to restoring it to the frame location, if it stops working?
I know .410 is more expensive than 20ga. For as much as this will get shot, I don't see that as an issue. 
Thanks for any information/opinions. I have not fully talked myself into (or out) of this. Biggest thing is the chambering. Not really sure about the .410 vs the 20ga.
Thanks in advance

----------


## hunter63

Good choice.
I have been looking for the .22 Mag over a 20 ga for a long time.
Most new around here are now .17 over 20 or 12 ga.
Saw one in a gas station that sold sporting goods, but at the time was a little short of "stash" money, so.........

I always considered the combo as a perfect survival/foraging tool.
May only reason for 20 vs .410 would be available ammo types, bird shot, slugs, buck shot, steel shot.
The .410 in the right hands is still a lethal shot gun, just not a lot of shot, so you gotta be a good shot.
.22lr is also a good choice, and if I could find a nice one in .22lr and 20 ga I would have to bring it home.
Been watching Gun Brokers for a while and have seen a lot come and go, mostly everyone that has one is pretty proud of them.

----------


## trax

Maybe approach it this way. What are you using each barrel for? Will the .410 do things for you that the rifle barrel won't? Or will the .20 guage? I think they're both excellent combos and there's been plenty of praise here over the years for the .22lr as an excellent all round caliber so I don't need to re-iterate that. Either way, you've made a great choice IMHO.

----------


## Mertell

I am a big fan of the Savage M-24.  I have several, but none in .410.  I am a grouse hunter  mostly, and .410 is not a good wing shooter.  
If you tailor your gun to your needs, you should be fine.
I carry my Savage M-24C (Campers Special) on grouse hunting / backpacking trips.  Once you get your hands on a 24-C you will never let go.  They are small and sweet.
At night I load Buckshot.  Another reason I prefer the 20 gauge.

----------


## klkak

*aflineman:* I think you would be better served with the 20 guage.  It will do ever thing that a .410 will do plus everything it can't.

*hunter63:*  If you can't find one in .22 magnum, any good gunsmith can re chamber a .22lr to .22 magnum on certain guns.  I've had it done on a .22lr revolver and a mod-24.

----------


## hunter63

That would be an option. I guess I hadn't really thought of it, thanks.

Actually i wouldn't mind finding a .22lr over a 20........Just haven't been in the right place at the right time, with the right money.
Always keep your eyes open, never know.

----------


## Camp10

I like the .410 and I dont think that I have lost many birds because I was carrying it rather than a 20 guage.  The Savage 24 is a great gun and the 22lr over .410 would be a super small game getter IMO!

----------


## Sarge47

A few years back I had my hands on a Model 24 in .22lr/20 ga. but got hard up for green & sold it.  Dang!  I miss that gun!  Now they're all pretty high-priced!   :Cool2:

----------


## SARKY

The 20 ga. is much more forgiving than the .410 and as such I would reccomend the .22lr over the 20 ga.. But that is just my $0.02

----------


## Stony

wonder why they stoped making the M 24?

----------


## rwc1969

i just plain like the 20, but I think a .22/.410 would be a good gun to have.

----------


## aflineman

> I carry my Savage M-24C (Campers Special) on grouse hunting / backpacking trips.  Once you get your hands on a 24-C you will never let go.  They are small and sweet.
> At night I load Buckshot.  Another reason I prefer the 20 gauge.


I think that I may hold out for one of the Camper Specials. That was the first style of 24 that I shot, and what I tend to keep coming back to. I saw the .22 over .410 (at a good price) and thought that I would settle. After handling it though, I know it ain't for me.
I have one from my list, the 30-30 over 20ga. Now I just need a .357mag over 20ga, and one of the Camper Specials.  

Thanks all for your input. I just need to be patient.

----------


## Mertell

Lineman:

If you hold out for a Camper, NEVER EVER pass one up.

I have only seen two in my lifetime.  (Bought one)

They just never seem to be sold for mere cash.

-Mert

----------


## Mertell

Here is a photo comparison  of the Savage M24 and M24C.

Top gun is Savage M-24D (deluxe) Series P
 .22 LR / 20 gauge 3" Modified choke
 24 " barrels,  40.5" Overall.
  Nice Walnut stocks.  Note Williams 4-D peep sight. (Non-factory)

Bottom gun is Savage M-24C Series P (Campers Special)
  .22 LR / 20 gauge Improved choke
  20 " barrels,  35.5" Overall
  Typical birch stocks.  Ammo storage in buttstock (1 shot shell + 10 .22 LR)
  Note folding rear open sight.  (Non-factory)
   NOTE:  24C has no pistol grip

*** The 24C (Camper) is roughly the size of a Youth model shotgun, except that the length of is about an inch longer.  

My favorite shotgun is a Youth model, so I do not find the shortness to be troublesome.  Quite the opposite:  I love it.

-Mert

----------


## Swamprat1958

aflineman I would definitely go for the 20 gauge.  The shells are more available, cheaper and more forgiving (bigger shell, more pellets).  I found a 20 gauge over .22lr last year at Auction Arms.com.  I keep looking for a .22 mag over 20 gauge, but the I bid on have gone for more than I was willing to spend.  I will eventually find the .22 mag and a 30-30 over 20 gauge.  I would even take it over a 12 gauge, but I don't know if Savage even produced them in 12 gauge.

----------


## hunter63

Our local Gander Mountain has 2 Model 24's on the shelf right now.
One .17 over 20 ga
the other .17 over 12 ga.
So they do make 12 ga's.
Thought hard on these, but don't gopher hunt much so I'll pass on the .17.

----------


## AKS

I got the 24v in .223 over 20.  It is more gun than I have needed for the rabbits I've used it on but I can legally hunt bigger game with both barrels and intend to this fall.  I personally wouldn't get it in 410 cause I think the 20 does it all so much better.  The 223 part was so I could catch deer or what ever a little further away.

----------


## klkak

> I got the 24v in .223 over 20.  It is more gun than I have needed for the rabbits I've used it on but I can legally hunt bigger game with both barrels and intend to this fall.  I personally wouldn't get it in 410 cause I think the 20 does it all so much better.  The 223 part was so I could catch deer or what ever a little further away.


You use your m-24 and I'll use my Ruger .22 hornet and we'll go find us a moose to kill.

----------


## aflineman

This has been my walk around as of late. 30-30 over 20ga. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Picked up two late season ruff grouse today. I like it quite a bit. I can't say it will take the place of my NEF 12ga Survivor during the early season, but I might. 
I have been keeping an eye out for on of the Camper models. I will just have to see what comes my way when I have the cash. The only reason I got the 30-30 over 20ga is I had kept the cash for one stashed for about 6 or 7 years, just waiting. I can be patient when I need to be.  :Smile:

----------


## AKS

> You use your m-24 and I'll use my Ruger .22 hornet and we'll go find us a moose to kill.


I'll let you know when I find out if I will be able to come up there this year.

----------


## klkak

> I'll let you know when I find out if I will be able to come up there this year.


Sounds good.

----------


## aflineman

Well, I was made an offer that I could not resist so I now have a Model 24 in .22 over .410. It is not in perfect shape, but it works and the "price" was right. I will try and get a couple of pics later.

----------


## dscrick

I looked for one of these for years and finally got one on GunBroker in excellent condition with the original take down case. .22LR over 20 gauge 3". It's perfect! mine is slightly different from the pics, it has a straight grip stock. There is a swing out butplate hatch that conceals storage in the buttstock for 7 .22LR rounds and 2 20GA rounds

----------


## coyote hunter

I found 2 model 24`s at a gun shop today. One is a 24C 22/20ga the othe is a 24S 22mag/20 ga. He wants 250.00 for the 24C it is in good shape other than a small crack in the stock by the receiver. The 24S is in great shape and I can get it for 275.00. Does this sound like a decent deal ?

----------


## Sourdough

they run $350.00 to $495.00 here in 75% to 90% condition.

----------


## hunter63

> I found 2 model 24`s at a gun shop today. One is a 24C 22/20ga the othe is a 24S 22mag/20 ga. He wants 250.00 for the 24C it is in good shape other than a small crack in the stock by the receiver. The 24S is in great shape and I can get it for 275.00. Does this sound like a decent deal ?


If I was in central Indiana I would buy them in a heart beat, there going for a lot more here, and as I was at a show today, I didn't see any.

----------


## coyote hunter

Thanks for the info ! I picked up 2 new Savage rifles today that he had ordered for me or I would have bought at least 1 of the 24`s today. I think I will call him tomorrow and have him hold both of them for me until I can get back up there next week.

----------


## hunter63

> Thanks for the info ! I picked up 2 new Savage rifles today that he had ordered for me or I would have bought at least 1 of the 24`s today. I think I will call him tomorrow and have him hold both of them for me until I can get back up there next week.


Buy them both, and I'll take the .22 mag/20ga off your hands  and add in a handling fee?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I had one in 22 mag over 20 guage. It was a beautiful gun that had a nice balance and took down with the press of a slide under the for stock, only one problem. Siamese barrels are almost a lost art and it was lost to who ever built mine. The rifle barrel was so far off the sights had to be set so far to the side it looked funny. I never cared for the balance of the newer ones but if I do find another one I'd get it but only after sighting it in.

----------


## Rick

> Siamese barrels are almost a lost art and it was lost to who ever built  mine.


Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are.

----------


## coyote hunter

> Buy them both, and I'll take the .22 mag/20ga off your hands  and add in a handling fee?


I might be interested in doing that

----------


## hunter63

> I might be interested in doing that


I PM'ed ya.
Sounds good.

----------


## Dennis

Great thread. Been looking for one of these guns for a while now. But I have a question I'm sure y'all can answer for me. I see there are two barrel selection locations one on the side and one by the hammer. Which one is the best? thanks.

----------


## Mertell

Dennis,

Actually there are several versions.  It all comes down to personal preference.

My favorite is the lever just behind the hammer.  All my .22 LR are this version.

I also have a .22 WMR that has a side lever break.  While this is not my favorite, I like the fact that I can grab that gun in a cloth case and instantly feel that I have the .22 Mag in my hands.

There is also a bottom button, located just forward of the trigger guard.  My son has this version, but I do not care for it.

I could post pics, if you like, but I don't think I have all versions.  

Just find one you like.  Buy it.  And never sell it (except to me)

-Mert

----------


## Dennis

Thanks for your help. I was told that the ones that had the selector on the side were prone to problems. I have no expericnec with them that's why I was asking.

----------


## Mertell

Dennis,

While I am no expert, I'd be glad to answer any questions.  PM me if you wish.

The M24 is my favorite.

-Mert

----------


## aflineman

Finally found my .22/20ga Camper's Companion Model 24 Savage. If you are patient, they will show-up and be the price you can afford. 
Now I just have to sell something else to restock the "mad money".  :Innocent: 
I did end up swapping for that .22/.410 earlier, I may just have to turn it loose now.

----------


## Sourdough

There is a "Receiver Sight" available for the Model 24, it mounts on the left side of the receiver.

----------


## aflineman

> There is a "Receiver Sight" available for the Model 24, it mounts on the left side of the receiver.


Any links? I would like a new sight for my 24C.

----------


## Sourdough

Sorry, I don't but they are/were made by "Williams"Sight Co. or "Lyman" Sight Co. I would start with Brownell's Gun Parts. If you strike-out let me know.

----------


## aflineman

> Sorry, I don't but they are/were made by "Williams"Sight Co. or "Lyman" Sight Co. I would start with Brownell's Gun Parts. If you strike-out let me know.


Cool thanks. I have a couple of other projects that I need to finish, and then I will probably start on this. At the moment I am working on a folding stock Savage 10. Gathering parts, and then the cutting, threading, and finishing starts.

----------


## aflineman

Well, I guess patience pays off. Next week I should be picking up a 24v in .357 Magnum over 20ga. It is not cheap, but it is the first I have ever seen for sale around here, and I have been looking for well over a decade or more.

----------


## kyratshooter

Out of all the combinations they offered in the Savage 24 that particular one has to be in my top 17!

All kidding aside I think the .357/20ga or the 30-30/20ga would be my top two, and a difficult decision.

Also a decision I will probably never get to make, since I have also been searching for over a decade for what I could not afford when it was being produced.

----------


## hunter63

At one point I had looked at a 30-30 over 12 ga....Was that heavy......at the time I was'nt a "survivor or prep-per", just a hunter/gatherer....and though "Holy Molly is this heavy....why would anyone want to haul that around all day".

This was back when they were like $200 -250 or so........

Should have bought it.....

Can't say I have ever seen a .357/20 ga, but will keep my eyes open...not that I really "need it".....just because.

The last two New M24's I saw were a .17/20 ga and a .17/12 ga........and they stayed at Gander Mountain forever.

I think they were shipped out when the store re-did their gun section from the walk around racks and play with them... to the counters in the way, up on a locked rack....and no help, days.

----------


## kyratshooter

They did get heavy in the big calibers, pricy too, for that era.

But wait!! there is hope!

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/p...Picatinny+Rail

These are the old Baikal firearms.  They are offered in combos Savage never considered, like 7.62x39/12ga.  also in .223, .308 and a few others like .22 lr and .22 WRM over .410 just as the old/new Savages, and they are a better made gun than the new plastic wonder.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/p...crew+In+Chokes

The shotgun barrels can even be had with interchangeable choke tubes.

This is the same action type that was sold by Remington as their Spartan series a few years back.  They are absolutely built like a bank vault, or a Russian peasant woman, your choice of terms.

----------


## hunter63

Friend of mine just got an older Baikal .223/12 ga in a trade.
He hasn't shot it yet, and doesn't look like anyone had shot it either......traded a Benelli Nova 12 ga for it....standard D.U. dinner prize issue......so he got a deal.....I think...LOL
My M24 are .22 lr/20 ga Camper model...and .22 mag/20 ga standard length.....not sure which one I like the best....22 mag version is on the tractor when I'm mowing in the lower fields.

----------


## aflineman

I own or have owned a few. .22/20ga Camper, 30-30/20ga, .22 mag/20ga, .22/.410, and now .357/20ga. All were fun. But I now only have the Camper, 30-30/20ga, and .357/20ga. The other two were traded off for other stuff. They were fun, but somewhat redundant to other stuff I normally use.

----------


## hunter63

I'm finding I'm liking a scope more these days and the M24 can mount a scope....but is suggested (actually printed on the barrel) to not shoot the shotgun with it, and does get in the way for wing shooting.

I have taken it off. so it's back to irons.

----------


## aflineman

> At one point I had looked at a 30-30 over 12 ga....Was that heavy......at the time I was'nt a "survivor or prep-per", just a hunter/gatherer....and though "Holy Molly is this heavy....why would anyone want to haul that around all day".


Mine is the older 24V, so it is quite a bit lighter than the newer ones. Not bad to pack around all day. By Browning is about the same weight.

----------


## hunter63

> I think that I may hold out for one of the Camper Specials. That was the first style of 24 that I shot, and what I tend to keep coming back to. I saw the .22 over .410 (at a good price) and thought that I would settle. After handling it though, I know it ain't for me.
> I have one from my list, the 30-30 over 20ga. Now I just need a .357mag over 20ga, and one of the Camper Specials.  
> 
> Thanks all for your input. I just need to be patient.


Well congrats, looks like it took ya about 4 years for this to come true.......and when this was started I was looking as well....and did manage to score both the .22 lr and the .22 mag over 20 ga'.

PS..... I had just noticed the date on the OP.....Pretty cool......

----------


## aflineman

This .357 sure shoots nice. Very accurate with the open sites. Just need to brighten the front bead a bit. Hard to pick it up in lower light.
24vd6_zps9113401d.jpg

----------


## Highhawk1948

I picked a Savage 24, .22/20ga. made in 1981 along with another rifle in a trade for saddle.  Handy little gun around the place.  Love to shoot pocket gophers with it.

----------


## Sarge47

My kid brother recently bought one with a 30-30 on top and a 12 gauge on the bottom.  Cost?  $650!  Why do these have to come up so high?... :Confused1:

----------


## hunter63

> My kid brother recently bought one with a 30-30 on top and a 12 gauge on the bottom.  Cost?  $650!  Why do these have to come up so high?...


Wow, guess I better head over to classifieds and put mine up........$650? you bet.

----------


## blackfinger

I have one in 30-30/20ga.. I broke the plastic trigger guard so I had a machinist friend make me one out of brass. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## cwlongshot

Great guns love them too!!  : :Smile: 

CW

----------


## aflineman

Just picked up a 22mag over 20ga.  Really don't need one, but it was to good to pass up.

----------


## hunter63

> Just picked up a 22mag over 20ga.  Really don't need one, but it was to good to pass up.


Congrats....I hear ya on the ...Too good to pass up.

----------


## cwlongshot

I went many many years looking rejecting finding not willing to pay price finding junk ECT ECT...

Then I bit the bullet on a very clean 22/410 about twelve to fifteen years back on GB. 500$ was a lot but it was the nicest I had ever seen to date and even today. 90% case colors good bluing nice walnut (no figure) and very good shooter both for accuracy and regulation. 

I helped a neighbors widow sell off some firearms and I was rewarded with my second. A 24dlx 22m over 20. Another fine condition savage. The Maggie shoots great the 20 g is FEET DIFFERENT AT 50yards   :Frown:  I have tried it on clays and it's dismal. I'm usually a pretty good shotgun shot. 

Last year I found a 30/30 20g while looking for a 357 20. It's in good condition I refinished it's stocks as PO tried but kinda failed.  :Wink: . Then I trimmed because of the faulty pad angle of recoil pad. It was short so I had to resort to a slightly thicker pad OR shim stock. I chose thick pad. It looks good and feels correct now. I still have not shot it. 

I would really like to find a 24C 22/20g and re chamber to Maggie. (My favorite 22) ratty the better as I want it as a truck/ ATV gun and it will see rough use. I don't want to worry about it's finish I'll likely coat it anyhow. 

I really like these combo guns!

CW

----------


## Mertell

Note:
A local gun shop has two M-24s on the shelf.  Both are .22LR/20gauge.  Both are in good shape.  Both are in the $350-$400 range.
PM me if you want details.
If I had not just scored another 24-C "Campers Companion", I would buy one.

-Mert

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the heads up, Doug.....been a long time since I seen ya around ....Welcome back.

I picked up a campers model .22/20 at a show a year or so, ago.

----------


## wildlearner

I actually own a savage 24, and its real fun and accurate. I honestly think you should get one unless you use it often.

----------


## DTRobers

Back in highschool days I used an m-24 .22lr over .410 that belonged to a friend for squirrel hunting.  Iron sights, one shot with the .22 and the .410 barrel as follow-up was the rule.  A great firearm.

----------


## Sidewinder#2

> I looked for one of these for years and finally got one on GunBroker in excellent condition with the original take down case. .22LR over 20 gauge 3". It's perfect! mine is slightly different from the pics, it has a straight grip stock. There is a swing out butplate hatch that conceals storage in the buttstock for 7 .22LR rounds and 2 20GA rounds


That is a beautiful set of furniture on that 24C, Senior Chief. Don't know if you're still on the forum, as this post was eight years ago. I've never seen wood like that on any Savage 24, and I own eight of them, including one 24C.

----------


## Sidewinder#2

> My kid brother recently bought one with a 30-30 on top and a 12 gauge on the bottom.  Cost?  $650!  Why do these have to come up so high?...


Sarge47, the fact that your brother bought one with a 12 gauge barrel indicates it's the late 24F model with plastic furniture. The earlier models did not offer a 12 gauge option and most all were equipped with wooden furniture. The older models are lighter, highly sought after, and often higher in price. I have eight of them, in various caliber and gauge combinations, that took me years to collect. Two of those are in the .30-30/20Gauge combination.

----------


## Sidewinder#2

Just joined the forum today and am an avid Savage 24 "seeker". Presently seeking a Savage 24V series D .22Hornet/20gauge. These combo guns are just like eating Fretos... you can't just have one. If anyone can point me in the right direction for a nice Savage 24V-D .22 Hornet/20gauge, it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Bishop

I have the hornet over 20 ga it's a sweet shooter if I can see it I can hit it.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

http://www.savage24.com/

Hey thanks for bringing up a great thread!

----------


## Blaketh

Hey guys i am looking for a savage 24 as well, was thinking about the 22 mag over the 20 gauge. Any direction or help is appreciated. Feel free to pm as well.

----------


## highlo

I dont know the accuracy of the modern chamber inserts in 30-30/32ACP, but Ragnar Benson said that (when he had one, decades ago) it was adequately accurate, and very quiet. costs a lot less than a M24 to find out, tho.

----------


## fmools

The 20 ga. is much more forgiving than the .410 and as such I would reccomend the .22lr over the 20 ga.. But that is just my $0.02

----------


## fkoso

Good choice.
I have been looking for the .22 Mag over a 20 ga for a long time.
Most new around here are now .17 over 20 or 12 ga.
Saw one in a gas station that sold sporting goods, but at the time was a little short of "stash" money, so.........

----------


## aflineman

Picked up one of these to go with my M24s. Pairs very well with my Camper's Companion.

876249.jpg

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019151856

----------


## chiggersngrits

I went to the local gun shop earlier today looking at ar15s and was surprised to see they had 2 savage 24s. One was .22lr over 20g., it was a little rough with about 5 inches of the bluing worn off the lower barrel and a lot of pitting on the receiver. Probably been behind the seat of a truck. But the bores looked like mirrors. $320
  The second was .22lr over 410 and looked like new. $450
  I thought really hard about the 20g. but I just don't have any more safe space.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I went to the local gun shop earlier today looking at ar15s and was surprised to see they had 2 savage 24s. One was .22lr over 20g., it was a little rough with about 5 inches of the bluing worn off the lower barrel and a lot of pitting on the receiver. Probably been behind the seat of a truck. But the bores looked like mirrors. $320
>   The second was .22lr over 410 and looked like new. $450
>   I thought really hard about the 20g. but I just don't have any more safe space.


Pick a room, put a deadbolt lock on the door and 2x4 backed plywood on the windows.  

Welcome to the "walk in" gun safe!

----------


## chiggersngrits

I am already considering extra floor supports. I had to move the emergency food stuffs and supplies to another room.

----------


## Rick

My wife's cousin did just that. He had a whole room filled. Floor racks and wall racks. Bolts on door. It was a privilege to be admitted to "the room".

----------


## kyratshooter

> I am already considering extra floor supports. I had to move the emergency food stuffs and supplies to another room.


I put extra piers under the gun room a decade back.  

I still have my food preps in shelves two feet deep along one wall, double racks on one wall and the real "gun safes" on the interior wall, bolted to floor joist and wall studs.  Double sided floor rack in the middle.  The last wall has to share space with Washer/Dryer and hot water heater and ammo supply/reloading gear. It's sort of tight in there.

----------


## Rick

I read the Kentucky Geological Survey announced the state has sunk four inches in the last three years. No reason given.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Kentucky is a limestone sponge.

----------


## DSJohnson

Found a Model 24 at a garage sale this morning.  22 Hornet over 20 gauge  Wood furniture It has had a scope on it at some point but now it just has an old Weaver rail mounted on it.  I brought it home.  It needs cleaning.  Both bores are dirty. Stock is pretty dinged up and the forearm has some damage.  I will post some pictures this week end if I get the grass mowed.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice find.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I gotta start going to a different class of garage sale evidently...

Alan

----------


## DSJohnson

Actually I rarely ever make a Garage Sale.  Not my deal. I had a friend who makes them every weekend call me and let me know about it.  Most of the time what I have found when someone tells me a garage sale has guns in either a beat to pieces Marlin 22 Auto or a single shot 12 gauge made in Bazile.

----------

